# Nigerian Dwarf?



## Pamela (Oct 22, 2015)

This is our Grammy goat.  We did not ever intend to buy her. My husband had bid on and purchased 3 newly weaned kids.  When he picked them up, someone had insisted that she had purchased one of our weanlings.  So they offered Grammy goat to us, she was in dire need of a milking and no one had claimed her, so we brought her home.  So for $20 we got a doe in milk! Anyhow, I am not sure of her breed.  I think she a Nigerian Dwarf, but would welcome your input and thoughts.
thanks


----------



## HoneyDreameMomma (Oct 22, 2015)

I could be wrong, but she looks like she might be a mix to me.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Oct 22, 2015)

Not sure but she has pretty coloring!  Glad you could give her a home


----------



## Pamela (Oct 22, 2015)

I really like her.  She is kind of ornery, but I think she is just spunky.  I can't wait to get kids out of her


----------



## Latestarter (Oct 22, 2015)

Maybe a cross between a nigie and a pigmy? She looks healthy.


----------



## Pamela (Oct 22, 2015)

she is almost as tall as my yearling nubian does. Which is mostly why I question the ND.  It seems to me she is a bit big?


----------



## goatgurl (Oct 23, 2015)

to me she looks like a Nigerian/something cross.  what ever she is, she's a cutie.  are you continuing to milk her?  and how much milk is she giving?


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Oct 23, 2015)

Congrats on your new doe! 

Her face looks wrong to be a Nigerian, but the way her body/face look I wonder if she is part boer. 

You may want to get a fecal on her. It looks like she has dried scours on her tail. It could be mucous from kidding  Just thought I'd mention it anyway.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Oct 23, 2015)

I'm just gonna throw this out there...but maybe she's a Kinder type (Nubian x Pygmy).  Her head looks like it could have a bit of a roman nose like a Nubian, and she's shorter and stockier like a pygmy...??   Some of my first generation Kinder's have perky ears like hers and  are nearly as big as my Nubians.  ...   Just a guess, lol!


----------



## goatgurl (Oct 23, 2015)

i kinda thought kinder too @frustratedearthmother


----------



## Pamela (Oct 23, 2015)

We are not milking her. We did for a few days after we got her, but my kids don't like the milk, and she was trying to dry up anyways, so we let her.

I noticed that her rear end was messy too, but I don't think she has scours.  We just moved everyone to richer pasture/grass.  They always have a stool change for the first couple of days when we do that.  She's been wormed and vaccinated, and recently bred, and seems to be in otherwise good health. But I appreciate your concern and advice.  

I hadn't heard of a kinder type.  Sounds pretty cool to me. Our buck is a pure bred Boer, I am excited to see what her kids will look like and how much of her coloring she will throw.


----------



## Pamela (Oct 23, 2015)

I just looked up Kinder goats on google images.  I think you are right.  She does seem to fit right in there.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Oct 24, 2015)

Ah! I forgot about the kinders! Could be


----------



## Latestarter (Oct 24, 2015)

X2... I didn't think of them either...


----------

